# Grafica tiempo real Labview y pic serial?



## pochan (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola compañeros, estoy intentando hacer un programa en labview para que me vaya pintando una grafica en tiempo real de los valores que recibo del pic.

La comunicacion por rs232 con el pic funciona perfectamente, pues la he probado con el hyperterminal y me da los valores que debe darme (los que el pic obtiene del conversor analogico digital).

El problema es que con labview obtengo los datos con el Visa, pero cuando hago la grafica esta lo que hace es machacar con los nuevos valores los que ya habia pintado o sea que el tiempo "no avanza".

Me gustaria que me ayudaseis por favor a hacer la grafica para que la grafica vaya avanzando a medida que llegan valores y pueda irse pintando la señal recibida.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## DOA (Mar 30, 2010)

Estas graficando con un chart, graph o xy?
Yo tenia un problema parecido utilizando el graph


----------



## pochan (Mar 30, 2010)

Pues lo he probado con las tres opciones, el problema es que no consigo crear una rutina para que vaya incrementando el eje de las X en funcion del tiempo y entonces que vaya pintando el eje de las Y en funcion de la señal que llegue.


----------



## DOA (Mar 30, 2010)

Seguramente los datos adquiridos son datos dobles, y para eso tipos de graficas normalmente se necesita datos dinámicos
Talvez sirva juntar la hora con el dato adquirido y graficarlo con el xy


----------



## pochan (Mar 30, 2010)

Gracias de nuevo por la respuesta, estoy intentando hacer esto que me comentas, y he conectado al eje X lo de la hora del sistema pero en cambio en la grafica no se como poner el eje para que se vea como en tu imagen, que se ve la hora y el dia. No veo esa opcion en la grafica. Como la pusiste?


----------



## DOA (Mar 30, 2010)

Click derecho en el grafico, luego en la paleta display format y seleccionas x-axis en la parte inferior seleccionas default editing mode y en type seleccionas absolute time


----------



## pochan (Mar 30, 2010)

Me parece que no funciona  No se ve nada en la grafica 

Se te ocurre otra solucion?


----------



## DOA (Mar 30, 2010)

Esto con el convert to dynamic data


----------



## pochan (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola de nuevo DOA, pues no hay manera, lo que hace asi es pintar la grafica pero continuamente machaca los valores antiguos. Lo que necesito es que vaya corriendo el eje de las X en funcion del tiempo y no quiere el maldito labview


----------



## DOA (Mar 31, 2010)

Sube tu programa o una imagen de tu programa


----------



## mark_gut15 (May 2, 2010)

Hola DOA, al igual que nuestro colega, tengo una duda de como graficar en tiempo real un conjunto de datos de un pic 16F877A a una grafica de labview 8.5, en teoria estoy madando un registro de 8bits al puerto serial en formato decimal, pero ya intente representar esos datos en el labview en el mismo formato decimal pero no busco una combinacion adecuada de elementos para realizar la accion. en teoria tengo al pic como convertidor analogico-digital y el objetivo seria mostrar el registro en la grafica. te agradeceria si me guiaras a la solucion al problema que tengo.


----------



## DOA (May 2, 2010)

Estas adquiriendo desde el pic y enviando directamente o utilizas alguna conversion desde el pic?
Si envias directamente en labview deberias realizar una conversion de binario a decimal


----------



## jeancreyes (May 30, 2010)

Saludos  DOA  yo soy nuevo con el labview y  primera vez que pido ayuda en un foro a pesar  que hace tiempo que me anote en este   y quiero realizar una aplicación con labview  por el puerto serial  yo estoy enviando una trama de datos   desde un pic 16f877A que consta  de 7 canales analógicos  4 RPM y 4 contadores   ya mi aplicación con el pic está funcionando  ,todos los canales analógicos varían  entre 0  y 5 vol.  con 4 cifras decimales por ejemplo "1.0000" las RPM  varia de 000 a 999 la máxima lectura y los contadores son de 00000 hasta 65535  y la trama de datos es la siguiente por ejemplo.    RTD:1.0000,1.0000,1.0000,1.0000,1.0000,1.0000,1.00009:65535,00000,00000,65355:000,000,111,999,001.00,0000,1: y se envia esta trama a 9600   cada 1seg   investigando e conseguidos algunas aplicaciones  de labview con  rs232  y lo he conectado  y he logrado ver los  datos en un screen pero lo que no se es como desglosar mi trama de datos y separar cada canal   de los enviados por el PIC tengo una simulacion echa en Proteus  7.6 SP0 si me puedes ayudar te la envió para que veas de que te hablo


----------



## DOA (May 30, 2010)

Puedes mandar un caracter al inicio de la secuencia (por ejemplo *) para reconocer el inicio de la trama, e ir almacenando los datos en un arreglo o varios arreglos


----------



## pabsc (Jun 24, 2010)

Saludos a todos...yo necesito algo parcido a st tema...lo q eiro saber s como adqiri datos a traves d tcp/ip y graficarlos n labview....si algien tiene alguna idea d como hacerlo les agradeceria muchooo...


----------



## jorje (Jul 22, 2010)

Soy nuevo usando labview tengo un proyecto en el cual recibo datos de temperatura de un micro ya los recibo bien y los grÁfico en un chart la cuestiÓn es que mi intensiÓn es presentarlos en un grap y para esto necesito convertir mi valor de entrada en una seÑal 

seria el valor recibido con respecto al tiempo e intentado lo que proponen en este tema pero al = sigue machacando los valores

de antemano gracias


----------



## DOA (Jul 22, 2010)

Le modifique en las propiedades de XY graph en el eje x a absolute time y le aumente un ciclo while


----------



## jorje (Jul 22, 2010)

sorry un favor mas podrías ponerlo en versión 8.6 para poder abrirlo

gracias


----------



## DOA (Jul 22, 2010)

Cambiado a la version 8.6


----------



## kittys (Sep 22, 2010)

Hola como estas estoy adquiriendo unos daos con mi tarjeta ni-daq 2009 pero no se q asa quiero q salga el timepo en el eje x a la medida que toma las muestras pero que quede como un historico pero con el grafico que tu tienes antes no se puede ahacer historicos de 24 horas como con el chart que le puedes dar el numero de muestras que quieres


----------



## AERO1987 (Ene 7, 2011)

Saludos a todos foristas...comentarles que yo estoy realizando un proyecto que mide la temperatura corporal con un pic 16f877a, utilizo el adc del pic (8 bits), mi problema es que tengo que mostrarlo en una interfaz en tiempo real el valor de la temperatura que me envia el pic 16f877a.....yo ya lo puedo hacer con hiperterminal pero en si el proyecto implica realizarlo con labview y no se como poder hacer variar la grafica del termometro que tiene el labview con los datos que envia el pic, espero alguna respuesta de parte de todos ustedes saludos...


----------



## juangoma (Abr 12, 2011)

Hola estoy intentando montar un osciloscopio en labview que reciba una seÑal de un micro 
(como por ejemplo la de electrocardiografia) y se vea en tiempo real.
Mi problema es que no se utilizar labview y me han dicho que con el visa me adquiere los datos y despues debo hacer un arreglo que me guarde en una tabla los datos obtennidos y luego los grafique pero la verdad no se como hacerlo.
Ualquier ayuda la agradezco


----------

